# Osaka Open 2008 Results



## ExoCorsair (Mar 29, 2008)

Are up!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=OsakaOpen2008

Lots of AsR's and even a WR...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 29, 2008)

Even 3 WR...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see any for OH, though!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 29, 2008)

Now ten cubers own more than 2/3 of the 100 fastest solves/averages:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#5


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulation to Nakajima!!


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2008)

Simply amazing. Congrats guys.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW! 11.33!!
And he had a 16...if that was a 11.5, holy cow...sub-11 avg

I'm kinda disappointed Tomy didn't get the WR avg...and not even a sub-20 time on OH  maybe he felt the pressure...(he did quite well on 2H, btw)

But...

7 guys sub-23.5


----------



## Lofty (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember when we had that topic about their only being 7 people in the world that have a sub-25 average and now there was just 7 in one competition..


----------



## Piotr (Mar 29, 2008)

Great results in each event. Congrats


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pedro said:


> WOW! 11.33!!
> And he had a 16...if that was a 11.5, holy cow...sub-11 avg
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed Tomy didn't get the WR avg...and not even a sub-20 time on OH  maybe he felt the pressure...(he did quite well on 2H, btw)
> ...



Don't they knock off your best and worst time anyway?


----------



## joey (Mar 29, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! 11.33!!
> ...



Yes, but if the 16 was under 11.5, the 12.xx would have been knocked off.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, I get what you're saying now. I thought you just meant a lower time in general.


----------



## Doudou (Mar 29, 2008)

Pedro said:


> WOW! 11.33!!
> And he had a 16...if that was a 11.5, holy cow...sub-11 avg
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed Tomy didn't get the WR avg...and not even a sub-20 time on OH  maybe he felt the pressure...(he did quite well on 2H, btw)
> ...



If all the times were sub10, the average would have been sub10. (same kind of (useless) thinking ...).
Anyway, good times, and i'm happy not to have it anymore.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 29, 2008)

congrats to nakajima! after all those videos on youtube of 10xx averages, id be disapointed if he didnt get the WR. Competitions in Japan are always such high level it seems...


----------



## Rama (Mar 29, 2008)

Lofty said:


> I remember when we had that topic about their only being 7 people in the world that have a sub-25 average and now there was just 7 in one competition..



And they all have Japanese passports!

Anyway it's great to see such competitive results.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 29, 2008)

Doudou said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! 11.33!!
> ...



doudou, 
why are you happy not to have it anymore?

Isn't Gilles's specialty OH? I'm surprised he got a 40.

Well, there goes my dream of getting the pyraminx AsR. I thought I could average sub-10 with a less stiff pyraminx that doesn't pop (mine is quite stiff) with some practice for a few days. But a 6 second average? I'll have to learn the "ZBLL" for pyraminx from mzrg's site and still not be that fast. Even qqwref himself doesn't know all of them. 
Are their any other advanced pyraminx solutions? I use 1 look last layer with 5 algs of 6-7 moves each that I found myself. Well good thing they are all Japanese, so I still have my NR!


----------



## Dene (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh wow, congratulations Yu!!! That is crazy speed!! 
And a new 5x5x5 WR!! Erik has some work to do


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 29, 2008)

Nakajima finally showed what he got ;-) That average, as Pedro pointed out, could've been even faster, which means there is still more to it than just this!

Those guys deserve it, they practice really hard to get to where they are.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Guess it was a weekend of records.

Chris Hardwick got the record for 5x5x5 bld today. 17 minutes.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 30, 2008)

Edouard FINALLY gets the record, and he can't hold it for five freaking seconds!! sheesh

btw... the craziest part was that 2nd place was a sub-12 average too. thats a competition first.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 30, 2008)

Did anybody notice that Yu competed in 4x4 and 3x3 BLD for the first time and he has got some really impressive times?


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

I did notice
But I have been watching his progress via all the videos he has been posting on youtube so was expecting them.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 30, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> That average, as Pedro pointed out, could've been even faster


It could've also been slower. What the hell? Didn't Edouard point that out clearly enough?


----------



## Doudou (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > That average, as Pedro pointed out, could've been even faster
> ...



Yeahhhhhhhh Stephan ! Someone understands what I mean !!! 
If all the times of the slowest competitor would have been 11.32, he would have won !!!!!!!


----------



## alexc (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice results, congrats nakajima!


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2008)

Will the next WR average be sub-11? Do you think they'll be broken at once again? (Like doudou)


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 31, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > That average, as Pedro pointed out, could've been even faster
> ...



YES, of course I know what Edouard means. I'm just saying that's not his best. And yes, I think you'll say that it wasn't Edouard's best either. It's nobody's best. My point was just that the record will be broken again soon, that's all, not that part about "regreting" the times and wishing and imagining that it could've been faster. Whatever that past is past, you can't change it, but knowing the past will help to predict the future. Isn't that what statistics are for?


----------

